# Happy Easter



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy a little bit early Eastet to all my chicken peeps. I hope you all have a wonderful family day and hunt lotsa eggs. May God bless as you remember the reason for this season!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And to you and yours Ms. Oklahoma. 

We're going to have weather here so not much egg hunting going on around here unless it's indoors.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! We're supposed to get rain tonight in the wee hours. As Dawg says "the weather guessers" have been all over the place with rain chances any where from 20% to 80%. The plan is for the littlest egg hunters to hunt in our woods and then have a big bonfire. If not outside ,then they'll hunt inside, too.


----------



## Ali (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter from Australia


----------

